# Stila Festival of Color Collection



## Janeenersss (Mar 29, 2013)

With Summer right around the corner we can expect to see loads of in your face color collections. Stila is no exception. The Stila "festival of color" collection includes bright tie-dye reminiscent eyeshadow pigment trios, UV lip crayons, and turquoise versions of their well known "stay all day" pencils & markers.

  	The collection includes:

*10 countless color pigments*:


 Lyric 
 		Groupie 	
 Light show 
 Acoustic 
 Center stage 
 Finale 
 Encore 
 The dye 
 Melody 
 Indie 
 
  	Retail price $22

*5 After glow lip color crayons* (which glow when exposed to UV light!) :


 Tangerine dream 
 Vivid violet 
 Festival Fushcia 
 Rave red 
 Party pink 
 
  	Retail price $18

*1 stay all day waterproof liquid eye liner*:


 Turquoise 
 
  	Retail price $20

*1 stay all day waterproof liner*:


 Turquoise 
 
  	Retail price $20



























  	All of the items listed are available online at stilacosmetics.com

  	Overall Im very impressed with the colors. I will be picking up a few items from the collection without a doubt!

  	Please post reviews, videos, swatches etc. on this thread.

  	WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Janice (Mar 31, 2013)

I saw promo's for this in a magazine recently, those ES's are sooo pretty!


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for sharing ! Beautiful !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Colours are really great.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 31, 2013)

the shadows look so pretty. im going to get the turquoise eyeliner with the periwinkle one they have. they look beautiful!


----------



## Janeenersss (Mar 31, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Thanks for sharing ! Beautiful !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	You're welcome! I asked my manager at work when we'll be getting them in store and she said the week of 4/14. I'll be sure to update you ladies when i find out for sure. I dont know when, or if Sephoras getting them as well.


----------



## Janeenersss (Mar 31, 2013)

Janice said:


> I saw promo's for this in a magazine recently, those ES's are sooo pretty!


	What magazine?


----------



## Janeenersss (Mar 31, 2013)

kimibos said:


> the shadows look so pretty. im going to get the turquoise eyeliner with the periwinkle one they have. they look beautiful!


	YESSS. I cant wait to see them in person!


----------



## Hilde (Apr 1, 2013)

I really like how those shadows look, I wonder if their texture is like the normal stila shadows or denser/harder.


----------



## tears3101 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing dear!
  	Groupie is my favourite


----------



## Janeenersss (Apr 1, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 1, 2013)

i gave up on stila but these might reel me back in.


----------



## Janeenersss (Apr 1, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> i gave up on stila but these might reel me back in.


	exactly how i feel


----------



## themakeupmommy1 (Apr 3, 2013)

I really want the red, orange and yellow eyeshadow!


----------



## iATEaSEAmonster (Apr 7, 2013)

Are the color pigments safe for lips? I looked at the ingredients, and I don't see anything particularly un-lipsafe.


----------



## alyxo (Apr 10, 2013)

I swatched Tie Dye in Sephora... Oh god, it is so so beautiful. I left the store without it and I don't know how. But I will go back to get it because it's so amazing!


----------



## Janeenersss (Apr 10, 2013)

alyxo said:


> I swatched Tie Dye in Sephora... Oh god, it is so so beautiful. I left the store without it and I don't know how. But I will go back to get it because it's so amazing!


	post swatches when you get it!


----------



## avalauren (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow those look great, I haven't purchased anything from Stila for awhile, but these caught my attention!


----------



## potophan (Apr 15, 2013)

The eyeshadows look great !!


----------



## katred (Apr 22, 2013)

I swatched the shadows in store and the pigment level is amazing. Going to have to bring at least a couple of these babies home with me.


----------



## Janeenersss (Apr 22, 2013)

katred said:


> I swatched the shadows in store and the pigment level is amazing. Going to have to bring at least a couple of these babies home with me.


	Yes the pigment is really nice. It seems like they might have a lot of fall out though...


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Apr 23, 2013)

i got Encore or is it Finale???? whichever one is the coral reddish one is. i swatched it n its so goooorgeous i couldnt leave without it plus it was during the sephora sale!!


----------



## niketyi (Apr 24, 2013)

NICE! Now let me try to erase these images from my memory...


----------



## Tanjola (Apr 25, 2013)

I just got my package in the mail from Stila today. I got finale, light show, tie die, and melody for like $32.35 total including shipping. I got in on the sale when they had 50% off plus the system accidently took another 40% off!!! I bought groupie during the Sephora sale.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Apr 26, 2013)

Tanjola said:


> I just got my package in the mail from Stila today. I got finale, light show, tie die, and melody for like $32.35 total including shipping. I got in on the sale when they had 50% off plus the system accidently took another 40% off!!! I bought groupie during the Sephora sale.


  	where were they 50% off at?


----------



## Tanjola (Apr 27, 2013)

The Stila site. They had what I think was a flash sale with the  code laker50 for fifty percent off. Apparently there was a 40% off code out there also. For a couple  of hours the system gave both discount before they caught it.:shock:


----------



## lilinah (Jun 25, 2013)

Swatches, anyone?


----------



## do8666 (Jun 29, 2013)

I've never really liked Stila, but these look awesome!


----------



## stormm (Jul 6, 2013)

i have centerstage and it's soo pretty in the pan but i think the color and texture is nothing very special. still love it!


----------



## Tonetone711 (Jul 9, 2013)

If anyone is interested in these, I saw a few of the pigment colors at Nordstrom Rack today! I think it was maybe $8? I can't remember, but definitely under retail!


----------

